# Droopy eyelids, heavy eyes, tired or stoned looking



## elma34

Hello all, I've got an odd and very annoying symptom not sure if it's related to social anxiety, OCD or something else. No matter how well i rest, my eyes/eyelids get heavy and droopy at times especially when i'm out around people. I recently noticed this when i was looking at my face in public in a mirror. I look like kinda stoned or very tired because my eyelids look half closed. It seems like kinda droopy eyelids. Im guessing this is happening when i'm nervous, anxious or preoccupied with intrusive thoughts.

Whatever the cause is, its very annoying and depressive. Normally i'm a normal even good looking guy but when this happens i look ugly. Beside that, most sadly people think i'm drugged, alcoholic, anti-social or a bad person something. This offcourse effects social life badly in some way. Fortunately I'm not a very pessimistic guy, otherwise i'd be dead by now lol.

I'm a male, 27. I've been diagnosed SA and OCD. As you can guess I've got many other symptoms probably related to OCD or and SA such as neck tensions/stiffness, extreme self consciousness, body/chest tensions, excess swallowing at times, excessive spitting in recent years, forgetfulness, poor concentration etc. I've also got some other symptoms which i think unlikely linked to mental health problems like sinusitis, deviated septum, constantly chapped lips, sometimes click sound from one side of my jaw, bad breath etc. Only problems i've got with my eyes are having a mild lazy eye which doesnt bother much as it is mild, and dark under eye circles.

Has anyone had this issue? Do you have an idea what this is about? It would be nice to hear your ideas or experiences. Best wishes and good luck guys.


----------



## wxolue

Sometimes my eyes get like this. I've thought about it, and have decided its something I naturally do to try to remove myself from reality in a sense.


----------



## fastfoodlooser

my eyes are typically like that, but it's my fault.


----------



## dax

My eyes are like that all the time. Its not anxiety that causes it though, I'm just ugly I guess.


----------



## broseph

I had the same problem a couple years ago. I was going through a rough time and was really stressed out all the time and had insomnia. It's pretty hard to get rid of these kinds of symptoms without significantly change your state of mind. By that I mean recovering from chronic depression, stress, OCD.


----------



## mrfixit

the tired looking eyes has to do with many things...

- you are on the computer for long periods of time.

-you watch tv for long periods of time.

- you go to sleep very late.

-you do not wash your pillow regularly.

-your eyes are allergic to something in your house.

-your eyes wonder a lot and cannot focus.

-your anxiety has made you make a connection with tired eyes and anxiety. 

my money is you not being very active, not having any energy and cus of depression which you body language shows and your eyes too. 

one thing that i have noticed too is that the body needs out side air... so what i’m trying to say is that the inside air may cause the eyes to get irritated. try to be outdoors more and see what happens. 

so yeah i get swollen/puffy/tired eyes when i’ve been in the house for quite some time. after i've been out for a while it seems to disappear. 

be your own detective see what works for you.

SA plays a role in it though.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Eww, I have the same problem too and I too, gets flak for having heavy, tired eyes.

The above poster speaks pretty true. I am a very depressed person so everything in my body shows. But also, I wore contact lenses presently and I used to wear spectacles so perhaps it could contribute a little to my condition.

I have pretty big eyes so yes, it could be a double edge sword.


----------



## deeds14

At first I deleted my answer because I can't really think of a nice way to say it, but I guess I'll post it anyways. Do you think you might be overanalyzing? I mean, it's hard to tell without looking at what you're talking about, but do you think you are being hypersensitive to how your eyes look? I do that sometimes when I'm feeling really self-conscious, I feel like I look wrong.


----------



## tutliputli

I have this problem when I've had insomnia or when I haven't had enough sleep and I have to get up early for work.... or when I'm actually stoned  My eyelids start to droop as the day goes on. It is annoying but for me it's just due to fatigue, not SA or anything else.


----------



## nemesis1

Yeah i have this problem too.......i put it down to spending too much time in front of the pc/tv and smoking weed.


----------



## lydia24

guess am in the same boat,i used to have beautiful big brown eyes....lately i ws diagnosed wid gad n recently meaning since 6months whenever i go out i look terribly tired,my eyes twitch coz of anxiety.....i really feel bad wen ppl look at me as an ugly gal nw,no offence i used to be the best at my college better than my siblings or my cousins.....i am nt self praisin so many ppl hd tld me directly.....nw i m stuck wid obsessive thoughts which doesnt even make me go out or meet ppl....i hve ended all my realtionships....lost all hopes of marriage...its like even for a job i cant apply......cos i feel everyone will think hw ugly my eyes r........i feel if mental health is affected its very difficult for ppl 2 undrstand u or give u any respect....hmmm......glad to knw if anyone has any remedy for dis


----------



## dasss

*i feel the same*

i'm a guy and i'm 14 years old and i feel the same symptoms this happened in the beginning of 2012 i started smoking i only smoked like 6 times but at the 4 time i smoked after the day of getting high with my friends the next day i used to wake up a little bit dizzy the next day i still was feeling the high i smoked again and it got worst now i don't go outside i cant go where theirs a lot of people around me because i feel like everyone is looking at my eyes i feel some kind of dizziness i look at the mirror every time to see if my eyes are like how the used to be before bright beautiful and attractive i always look at certain things for a while and i see like people starring at me from far away i look away and i feel ugly my eyes look ugly my eyelids are low and it make it seems like i'm always tired stoned or sad or like i'm looking at people with hate many of my friends have told me that but i always lie saying that i'm tired but i'm really not i always feel my hands a sweaty my but feels wet and some people have told me that my but smells like sweat but idk i clean my self good this is akward saying this but i have to let people know how i feel this is the first time me saying the truth about how i feel i feel down like everything goes wrong i miss being the normal me where i didn't have to worry about anything i want to be happy again i had went to the doctor several times but all he say's is that i feel dizzy because i'm growing up but its not truth i'm scared to tell my mom that i feel like this because i smoked if i tell her she'll kill me but i'm annoyed of felling like this i was veryyyyyy active back then but now i feel like **** the last time i smoked it was on new years of 2013 a few couple of days ago because i thought that if i smoked what i have it would go away i went to the doctor and he send me glasses but i feel the same please someone help me what do i have this is weird i had never felt this way  PLEASE HELP ME I'M TIRED OF THIS .


----------



## Zil

It can be genetic sometimes. My Algerian friend always look really tired and wasted if he doesn't get 8 hours of sleep.

And it's BS to say that spending time in front of the computer or the TV will cause this. I work in a facility where people spend 12 hours a day working in front of computer monitors and some of them have healthy looking faces. Drink a lot of water, give your eyes a rest every hour by going outside or looking at the sky and eat lots of veggies. Also, look up into sleep cycles to see if you are in them.


----------



## jcmp7754

elma34 said:


> Hello all, I've got an odd and very annoying symptom not sure if it's related to social anxiety, OCD or something else. No matter how well i rest, my eyes/eyelids get heavy and droopy at times especially when i'm out around people. I recently noticed this when i was looking at my face in public in a mirror. I look like kinda stoned or very tired because my eyelids look half closed. It seems like kinda droopy eyelids. Im guessing this is happening when i'm nervous, anxious or preoccupied with intrusive thoughts.
> 
> Whatever the cause is, its very annoying and depressive. Normally i'm a normal even good looking guy but when this happens i look ugly. Beside that, most sadly people think i'm drugged, alcoholic, anti-social or a bad person something. This offcourse effects social life badly in some way. Fortunately I'm not a very pessimistic guy, otherwise i'd be dead by now lol.
> 
> I'm a male, 27. I've been diagnosed SA and OCD. As you can guess I've got many other symptoms probably related to OCD or and SA such as neck tensions/stiffness, extreme self consciousness, body/chest tensions, excess swallowing at times, excessive spitting in recent years, forgetfulness, poor concentration etc. I've also got some other symptoms which i think unlikely linked to mental health problems like sinusitis, deviated septum, constantly chapped lips, sometimes click sound from one side of my jaw, bad breath etc. Only problems i've got with my eyes are having a mild lazy eye which doesnt bother much as it is mild, and dark under eye circles.
> 
> Has anyone had this issue? Do you have an idea what this is about? It would be nice to hear your ideas or experiences. Best wishes and good luck guys.


I think i know what you are talking about. When im out in public and i have to speak to someone, i get really anxious and my face changes... especially my eyes. i start looking like im worried or scared about something and its hard for me to keep my face normal. if this is what you mean, then i think its just your anxiety. all the anxiety from one's body will show in one's eyes.


----------



## Reclus

Some ideas:

Iron deficiencies can cause dark rims under the eyes.

If you have a deviated septum, an airway obstruction or constriction could be preventing you from getting enough restful sleep, which could be causing your tiredness/tired look.

The bad breath and chapped lips could be due to excessive mouth breathing due to an inability to breathe naturally through your nose too. 

Sinus problems can also be symptomatic of nasal polyps.

You said "I've also got some other symptoms which i think unlikely linked to mental health problems like sinusitis, deviated septum, constantly chapped lips, sometimes click sound from one side of my jaw, bad breath etc." - have you ever wondered whether these issues may actually be the underlying cause of your mental health problems? ENT problems can be stressors that prompt anxiety. Just a thought.

You should consider seeing a doctor or an ENT specialist about these issues if you haven't already.


Best wishes


----------



## js81pa

I know this is a really old thread but I think reclus might have hit it on the head. I googled this because I am looking tired tonight, I am always tired. I was diagnosed with ADD awhile back but I have symptoms of anxiety, self-consciousness etc. In fact, most of my issues are related to not feeling good about myself. So I thought, maybe I should pop an aderall. I had a teacher once who had this tired look all the time too, she had ADD. Maybe ADDers just drink more coffee and it wears us out 

So, here is the thing. If you are full of energy, you have a different look, no? So, although I agree, it could be a lack of sleep issue, it could also be a neurotransmitter (which came first, the chicken or the egg...). I personally think though, it could have something to do with your allergy issues. I have a deviated septum, allergy problems and actually, am currently sick. So, I might just be extra worn down today, but I have been suspecting allergies causing my "ADD". To be honest, whether I have ADD is irrelevent, I just wanted aderall as my DOC and it fits the bill for me, for now. I want a better fix. I have considered I have low testosterone levels. But first, there's more. So, recently, they are finding out a lot about our bacteria we harber in our GI tract. Most of you have heard of probiotics before, well, they just so happen to contain real live bacteria (neat right?). A study done on mice found that these very healthy bacteria (study was done using yogurt), significantly increased GABA (brains calming agent) and decreased stress in mice fed the yogurt for 30 days. Since these same cultures do a bunch of other things (including working with the lymphatic system to secure a healthy immune system) you could give it a shot; be consistant. You could also try natural allergy products. Garden of Life makes a good sinus product. Guaffenisin is another option as well (mucinex). I was also told to use saline salts (one doctor told me to use flonase the rest of my life...), netty pots also work but they are hard to keep sterile so I was suggested to use the spray and get the added benefit of pressure. I would suggest this most nights consistantly to see if it helps, the downside is, it might not be a perfect long-term solution as it might dry out the nasal passages? I am not sure on this. Other suggestions could be breathing hot vapors, I know they make machines for this. Sensual heated oils maybe might work? Eucalyptus is good for sinus health. You could try drinking that "refresh" or w/e tea at starbucks before bed, that is supposed to clear you out too. One thing that is intrigueing is the relationship between sinus and stomach. There seems to be a correlation there with acid reflux and sinus, not sure what causes what or if it is a cycle. Good luck, your issues seem very similar to mine.


----------



## Imbored21

I think anxiety dries you out.


----------



## GetMeToTaos

Talk about the story of my life. I've had dark circles since about the age of 15 up. And just a year and a half ago, I developed this awesome new condition called xanthelasma. Which has planted two light yellowish streaks under my eyes. It looks like I'm sick at times. Especially when I wake up and am tired. I get a lot of "Are you wearing makeup?" or "You look really tired". Obviously this hasn't added to my self confidence much. Looking stoned is the worst. I feel your pain.


----------



## Voicy

Mine too


----------



## stella114

*Get Rid of Droopy Eyelids*

If you have droopy eyelids then there is no need to worry about. Here you will get some solutions that will help you get rid of droopy eyelids with an ease:
•	Try egg white mask on your eyelids
•	Drink as much green tea as you can
•	Get enough sleep
•	Put cucumber slices on your eyelids
•	Try eye exercises
All these treatments will help you get rid of droopy eyelids.
Look here for more detail: *http://natural-remedies-for-droopy-eyelids.weebly.com*


----------



## waterfairy

Are you on any meds? Psychotropic meds can have weird effects on people.


----------

